# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  من لهذا الحديث "تركت فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا ابدا.." تخريجا وتحقبقا؟

## مصطفى مدني

الأخوة الأعزاء 
لقد أثار حفيظتي أحد المعممين الروافض وهو ينكر رواية كتاب الله وسنتي في الحديث المشهور (عرفا) "تركت فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا ابدا.................."و  ثبت أنها لم تصح من طريق واحد من الطرق التي جاء بها هذا الحديث وهو يدعي أن أهل السنة ويسميهم هو الوهابية أوأتباع ابن تيمية أو أتباع المنهج الاموي يدعى أنهم ينكرون رواية وعترتى وأنا أعرف انه مبطل في ذلك ، ولكني حاولت تخريج ذلك الحديث الذي انكره هو فلم أجده إلا عند البيهقي وعند الدارقطني ومداره على صالح بن موسى الطلحي وقد أجمع المحققون على تركه وقد ورد الحديث في الموطا بلاغا وله شاهد من حديث ابن عباس عند الحاكم ولكن الحاكم أنكر ذكر السنة في هذا الشاهد ، ثم رأيت تحسينا للإمام الألباني لهذا الحديث في كتاب (منزلة السنة) ولكن لم أقرأ تفصيلا لهذا التحسين ، وقد حسن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله هذا الحديث في كثير من المواضع ، وقد اتخذ هذا الرافضي المعمم من هذا التحسين مطعنا يطعن به في امانة أهل السنة في العلم أو من يسميهم هو الوهابية .................فهل من تحقيق وتخريج ضاف لهذا الحديث حتى ترد تلك الشبهة ؟خصوصا وهذا الرافضي له برنامج ثابت على إحدى الفضائيات الشيعية وهو يجيد النقل من كتب السنة وإثارة الشبهات .............بارك الله فيكم وجعلنا وإياكم خدما وحراسا لسنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## محب جبريل

أولاً : حديث (أُذَكِّرُكُمُ اللَّهَ فِى أَهْلِ بَيْتِى )
فرواه مسلم في صحيحه عن  زَيْدِ بْنِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ قَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يَوْمًا فِينَا خَطِيبًا بِمَاءٍ يُدْعَى خُمًّا بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ وَوَعَظَ وَذَكَّرَ ثُمَّ قَالَ « أَمَّا بَعْدُ أَلاَ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَأْتِىَ رَسُولُ رَبِّى فَأُجِيبَ وَأَنَا تَارِكٌ فِيكُمْ ثَقَلَيْنِ أَوَّلُهُمَا كِتَابُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ الْهُدَى وَالنُّورُ فَخُذُوا بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَاسْتَمْسِكُوا بِهِ ». فَحَثَّ عَلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَرَغَّبَ فِيهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ « وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِى أُذَكِّرُكُمُ اللَّهَ فِى أَهْلِ بَيْتِى أُذَكِّرُكُمُ اللَّهَ فِى أَهْلِ بَيْتِى أُذَكِّرُكُمُ اللَّهَ فِى أَهْلِ بَيْتِى ». 

هذا لفظ مسلم وهو الأصح وقد ورد بألفاظ عديدة وبزيادات اختلف أهل العلم بين مصحح لها ومضعف .
منها ولفظ (  وَعِتْرَتِي أَهْلُ بَيْتِي ، وَإِنَّهُمَا لَنْ يَفْتَرِقَا حَتَّى يَرِدَا عَلَيَّ الْحَوْضَ )
وزيادة (نَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مَوْلاَيَ ، وَأَنَا مَوْلَى كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ ، ثُمَّ أَخَذَ بِيَدِ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ كُنْتُ مَوْلاَهُ فَهَذَا وَلِيُّهُ ، اللَّهُمَّ وَالِ مَنْ وَالاَهُ وَعَادِ مَنْ عَادَاهُ )

وفي هذا الحديث فوائد عدة ...
1- الرد على الرافضة الذين طعنوا في أهل بيته صلى الله عليه وسلم في أزواجه ولم يحفظوا وصية رسول الله فيهم .
2- الرد على الخوارج الذين طعنوا في أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه وكفروه وقتلوه فلم يحفظوا فيه وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
3-في هذا الحديث إشادة للخلفاء الراشدين أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان رضي الله عنهم حيث حفظوا وصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أهل بيته .
4- رد على ما وقع من سب للخليفة الراشد علي بن أبي طالب وابنيه الحسن والحسين وآل بيته رضي الله عنهم وما وقع من تضييق عليهم في الدولة الأموية وما كان لهذا من دور في ردود الفعل المتطرفة بقيت إلى زماننا .

ولا شك أن المتأمل لما وقع في الأمة من انحراف يجد أن أقوى أسبابه بعد البعد عن كتاب الله هو عدم حفظ حق آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى رأسهم الروافض أخزاهم الله .

===================

ثانياً حديث (كتاب الله وسنتي )
فاصح ما ورد في هذا ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن جابر رضي الله عنه صلى الله عليه وسلمأن الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  في خطبة الوداع يوم عرفة  ( تَرَكْتُ فِيكُمْ مَا لَنْ تَضِلُّوا بَعْدَهُ إِنِ اعْتَصَمْتُمْ بِهِ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ. وَأَنْتُمْ تُسْأَلُونَ عَنِّى فَمَا أَنْتُمْ قَائِلُونَ ». قَالُوا نَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ بَلَّغْتَ وَأَدَّيْتَ وَنَصَحْتَ. فَقَالَ بِإِصْبَعِهِ السَّبَّابَةِ يَرْفَعُهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَيَنْكُتُهَا إِلَى النَّاسِ « اللَّهُمَّ اشْهَدِ اللَّهُمَّ اشْهَدْ ».

وورد هذا المعنى بألفاظ أخرى صريحة منها لفظ « إِنِّى قَدْ خَلَّفْتُ فِيكُمْ مَا لَنْ تَضِلُّوا بَعْدَهُمَا مَا أَخَذْتُمْ بِهِمَا أَوْ عَمِلْتُمْ بِهِمَا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَسُنَّتِى وَلَنْ تَفَرَّقَا حَتَّى يَرِدَا عَلَىَّ الْحَوْضَ ». والتي صححها الشيخ الألباني في صحيح الجامع .
وبالغ في  تضعيفها (حسن بن علي السقاف ) حتى قال أنها موضوعة ! وعنه يأخذ الرافضة الطعن في هذا الحديث .

وفوائد هذا الحديث لا تحصى منها :
1- الرد على منكري السنة فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكتفي بقوله (كتاب الله وإنما قال ) وأنتم مسؤلون عني.... .
2-الرد على من يطعن في حفظ السنة فدل على أنها محفوظة مع حفظ الله لكتابه إلى قيام الساعة .

نفعنا الله بما نقول ونسمع ...

----------


## مصطفى مدني

الأخ العزيز /محب جبريل
شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الفوائد .......................ولك  ي أريد تخريجا وتحقيقا لرواية كتاب الله وسنتي ،أنا أعرف أن الألباني حسن الحديث ولكني أريد أن أعرف حيثيات هذا التحسين بدراسة السند دراسة وافية ومعرفة الطرق المتعددة للحديث وشواهده ومتابعاته............  ............بارك الله فيك

----------


## مصطفى مدني

أين المحققون من الإخوة الأعضاء والمشرفين؟

----------


## محب جبريل

وجدت بحث قديم من خلال البحث في المكتبة الشاملة 
وهو من بحوث ملتقى أهل الحديث على هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111622

آمل أن تنتفع به ...
==============================  ===================

ـ[نويرجمن]ــــــــ[08-09-07, 09:04 م]ـ
السلام عليكم
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في رسالته " مقدمة في مصطلح الحديث والحديث حجة بنفسه في العقائد والأحكام ": { عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: تركت فيكم شيئين لن تضلوا بعدهما ما تمسكتم بهما، كتاب الله وسنتي، ولن يتفرّقا حتى يردا على الحوض. أخرجه مالك مرسلاً، والحاكم مسنداً وصححه } (راجع باب وجوب الرجوع إلى السنة وتحريم مخالفتها ص 30 حديث رقم 6).

قلت: سكت الحاكم عقب رواية أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ولم يصححه، وفيه صالح بن موسى الطلحي وهو متروك (تقريب التهذيب ج 1 ص 433). ثم رأيت صالح بن موسى هذا، روى الحديث بلفظ آخر " كتاب الله ونسبي " بنفس السند عن أبي هريرة (راجع كشف الأستار ج 3 ص 223 رقم 2617). وسند الحافظ البزار (المتوفى 292 هـ) إلى صالح بن موسى أصح وأعلى من سند الحاكم (المتوفى 405 هـ) إليه. وهذا اللفظ " كتاب الله ونسبي " له شاهد بلفظ " كتاب الله وعترتي " صححه الشيخ الألباني وغيره. إذن حديث أبي هريرة بلفظ " سنتي " إما تصحيف أو من أوهام الرواة أو أغلاط وإضطراب صالح بن موسى نفسه فهو متروك كما عرفت. وقد اضطرب فيه مرة أخرى فرواه بلفظ آخر بنفس السند عن أبي هريرة فقال: { قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إِنَّهَا سَتَأْتِيكُمْ عَنِّي أَحَادِيثُ مُخْتَلِفَةٌ، فَمَا آتَاكُمْ مُوَافِقًا لِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَلِسُنَّتِي فَهُوَ مِنِّي، وَمَا آتَاكُمْ مُخَالِفًا لِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَسُنَّتِي فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي } (الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب رقم 345).

ورواه الحاكم أيضاً بإسناده عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ولكن قال عقبه: { وقد احتجّ البخاري بأحاديث عكرمة، واحتج مسلم بابن أبي أويس، وسائر رواته متفق عليهم. وهذا الحديث لخطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلّم متفق على إخراجه في الصحيح: يا أيها الناس إني قد تركت فيكم ما لن تضلوا بعده إن اعتصمتم به، كتاب الله، وأنتم مسؤولون عني فما أنتم قائلون؟ وذكر الاعتصام بالسنة في هذه الخطبة غريب، ويحتاج إليها }.
وفيه إسماعيل ابن أبي أويس متهم بالوضع، قال الحافظ: " لا يحتج بشئ من حديثه غير ما في الصحيح من أجل ما قدح فيه النسائي وغيره إلا أن شاركه فيه غيره فيعتبر فيه " (مقدمة فتح الباري ص 388). قلت: لم يشاركه أحد. وقد تكلم في أبيه أيضا، قال ابن معين: يسرق الحديث وضعفه غير واحد، وقال الحافظ: " صدوق يهم ".

والحديث روي أيضاً عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه (الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي رقم 272) فيه غير واحد من الضعفاء والمتروكين كسيف بن عمر والصباح بن محمد.

أما رواية إمام مالك فهي مرسلة، قال السيوطي: { وصله ابن عبد البرّ من حديث كثير بن عبدالله بن عمرو بن عوف، عن أبيه، عن جده } (راجع تنوير الحوالك). وكثير بن عبد الله هذا هو من أركان الكذب كما قال الإمام الشافعي وأبو داود وقال ابن حبان: " روى عن أبيه عن جدّه نسخة موضوعة ".

هذا ما عندي في هذه العجالة، والله أعلم.

ـ[أبو عبدالرحمن الطائفي]ــــــــ[21-10-07, 11:00 ص]ـ
سبق أن وضعت هذه المشاركة سابقاً ثم حذفت عندما حدث عطل في المزود وليس فيها من جديد إلا محاولة استيعاب طرق هذه الحديث مع التنبيه على تصحيف غريب في رواية البزار ولم أجد من نبه عليه وسقوط رجل في السند عند اللالكائي وهذه من فوائد جمع طرق الحديث
الحديث ذكره الإمام مالك في "الموطأ" وورد مسنداً من حديث أبي هريرة وعبدالله بن العباس و عمرو بن عوف و أبي سعيد الخدري و أنس بن مالك
حديث أبي هريرة:
أخرجه ابن عدي (ج4/ص1386) من طريق أبي يعلى
وأخرجه أبو بكر الشافعي في "الفوائد" (ج1/ص510/ح632) و من طريقه أخرجه الدارقطني في "السنن" (ج4/ص245) و الخطيب في "الفقيه والمتفقه" (ج1/ص94) من طريق أبي قبيصة محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن عمارة بن القعقاع بن شبرمة
وأخرجه ابن عبدالبر في "التمهيد" (ج24/ص331) و اللالكائي في "شرح أصول الاعتقاد" من طريق البغوي
وأخرجه الحاكم في "المستدرك" (ج1/ص93) من طريق محمد بن عيسى بن السكن الواسطي
أربعتهم رووه عن داود بن عمرو الضبي عن صالح بن موسى الطلحي عن عبدالعزيز بن رفيع عن أبي هريرة

وأخرجه العقيلي (ج2/ص250) و ابن شاهين في "الترغيب" (ص406/ر528) من طريق موسى بن إسحاق الأنصاري عن محمد بن عبيد المحاربي عن صالح بن موسى الطلحي
وأخرجه البيهقي في "السنن الكبرى" (ج10/ص114) و الخطيب في "الفقيه والمتفقه" (ج1/ص94) واللالكائي في "شرح أصول الإعتقاد" من طريق ابي أحمد حمزة بن محمد بن العباس ثنا عبدالكريم بن الهيثم أنبا العباس بن الهيثم ثنا صالح بن موسى الطلحي
سقط من إسناد اللالكائي العباس بن الهيثم
وقد حدث تصحيف غريب في الحديث فقال البزار كما في "كشف الأستار" (ج3/ص223/ح2617) للحافظ الهيثمي وفي "مختصره" (ج2/ص332/ح1963) لتلميذه الحافظ ابن حجر: حدثنا أحمد بن منصور ثنا داود بن عمرو ثنا صالح بن موسى بن عبدالله قال: حدثني عبدالعزيز بن رفيع عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "اني قد خلفت فيكم اثنين كتاب الله ونسبي ولن يتفرقا حتى يردا علي الحوض".
قال البزار: لانعلمه يروى عن ابي هريرة الا بهذا الاسناد وصالح لين الحديث.
تصحفت كلمة سنتي إلى نسبي ذكر الحافظ الهيثمي الحديث في فضائل أهل البيت في "كشف الأستار" و في "مجمع الزوائد" وكذلك الحافظ ابن حجر
لا أدري التصحيف من الحافظ الهيثمي وتلميذه أم من البزار أم من شيخه أحمد بن منصور وقد سبق ذكر أربعة رووه عن داود بلفظ: وسنتي وليس لدي مسند أبي هريرة من مسند البزار فمن لديه علم نرجو أن لا يبخل علينا به

حديث عبدالله بن العباس:
أخرجه الحاكم في "المستدرك" (ج1/ص93) و من طريقه البيهقي في "السنن الكبرى" (ج1/ص114) من طريق إسماعيل بن أبي أويس عن أبيه عن ثور بن زيد الديلي عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس
وأخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في "كتاب السنة" (ج2/ص644/ح1557) من طريق ابن أبي أويس عن أبيه عن عبدالله بن ابي عبدالله النضري وعن ثور بن يزيد عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: فذكر الحديث. ولم يسق لفظه ذكره بعد حديث ابن عمر و ليس في حديث ابن عمر ذكر: وسنتي
وأخرجه ابن حزم في "الأحكام" من طريق العقيلي عن محمد بن إسماعيل عن ابن أبي أويس عن عبدالله بن أبي عبدالله البصري وثور بن يزيد عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعقلوا أيها الناس قولي فقد بلغت وقد تركت فيكم أيها الناس ما إن اعتصمتم به فلن تضلوا كتاب الله وسنة نبيه
سقط من السند: عن أبيه

حديث عمرو بن عوف المزني:
أخرجه ابن عبدالبر في "التمهيد" (ج24/ص331) و في "جامع بيان العلم وفضله" (ج2/ص24) و (ج2/ص110) والشجري في "الأمالي" (ج1/ص154) من طريق كثير بن عبدالله بن عمرو بن عوف المزني عن أبيه عن جده

حديث أبي سعيد الخدري:
أخرجه الخطيب في "الفقيه والمتفقه" (ج1/ص94) قال: انا ابو طالب محمد بن علي بن ابراهيم البيضاوي انا محمد بن العباس الخزاز نا ابو بكر بن المجدر (في المطبوع:المجلد) نا عبدالله بن عمر حدثني شعيب - وهو ابن ابراهيم التميمي ـ نا سيف - يعني ابن عمر - عن ابان بن اسحاق الأسدي عن الصباح بن محمد عن ابي حازم عن ابي سعيدالخدري رضي الله عنه قال: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علينا في مرضه الذي توفي فيه ونحن في صلاة الغداة فذهب ابو بكر ليتأخر فأشار اليه مكانك وصلى مع الناس فلما انصرف حمد الله واثنى عليه ثم قال: "ياايها الناس اني قد تركت فيكم الثقلين كتاب الله وسنتي فاستنطقوا القرآن بسنتي ولا تعسفوه فانه لن تعمى ابصاركم ولن تقصر ايديكم مااخذتم بهما"

حديث أنس بن مالك:
أخرجه أبو الشيخ بن حيان في "طبقات الأصبهانيين" (ج4/ص68/ح834) قال: حدثنا أحمد بن سعيد قال: ثنا عبدالواحد قال: ثنا هشام عن يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" لقد تركت فيكم ماان أخذتم به لن تضلوا: كتاب الله وسنة نبيه"
أحمد بن سعيد هو أحمد بن سعيد بن عروة الصفار وعبدالواحد هو ابن غياث وهشام هو ابن سلمان المجاشعي ويزيد هو ابن ابان الرقاشي

----------


## مصطفى مدني

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز الغالي /محب جبريل وجعل ذلك الجهد في ميزان حسناتك وجعلنا وإياك من الطالبين للحق والباحثين عنه والعاملين به

----------


## إياد القيسي

ثمة لفتة مهمة أن هذا الحديث يتوافق مع عشرات الآيات في في ذكر طاعة الله ورسوله وهو الكتاب والسنة ولا توجد آية واحدة تحث على اتباع أهل البيت ، أي الحديث يتوافق مع القرآن ، بينما حديث الثقلين ليس ما يعضده من كتاب الله أبدا ، وحتى لو يصح الحديث ففي كتاب الله غنية عنه . بخلاف حديث وعترتي فلا يوجد شاهد من كتاب الله .
والشيعة من قواعدهم عرض الأحاديث على كتاب الله . وهذا ملزم لهم بصحة حديث وسنتي وعدم صحة وعترتي إذ لا شاهد له من كتاب الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98759

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وردت علينا هذه الشبهة من رافضي وحيث إنها تحتاج إلى متخصص في علم الحديث فأرجو التكرم بالإجابة عنها من متخصص.
يقول الرافضي:" عندما يقول الشيعة بأن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله- أوصى الأمة بالتمسك بعترته مع القرآن يصر البعض دون خجل وخشية لله تعالى أن يحرف الحقائق، ويصر على الكذب والتشويه، ويتمسك بخبر غير صحيح موضوع على لسان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - وهو: "إني تارك لكم كتاب الله وسنتي" وما ذلك إلا محاربة لله تعالى، ولرسوله –عليه الصلاة والسلام-، ولأهل بيت رسوله الأطهار.
ولنناقش تلك الكذبة المفضوحة:
أي سنة تركها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله - بعد وفاته؟ هل كانت سنته مكتوبة مدونة حتى يتسنى للمسلمين التمسك بها، لاسيما وأن كتابة الحديث كان منهيا عنها حتى سنيين طويلة بعد وفاة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله-، وكان لعمر بن الخطاب مقولة شهيرة يمنع فيها تدوين السنة حتى لا تختلط بالقرآن.
أسأل الجميع سؤالاً واضحاً ومحدداً: هل ورد هذا الحديث الموضوع في واحد من الكتب الستة المشهورة عندكم؟
* ففي (الموطأ) جاء فيه ما نصه:"وحدّثني عن مالك أنه بلغه أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه [ وآله ] وسلم- قال: تركت فيكم أمرين لن تضلوا ما تمسكتم بهما، كتاب الله وسنة نبيه" (1).(الموطأ 2: 899 حديث 3).
وها أنت ترى بأن الحديث لا سند له: وقد قال السيوطي بشرحه: « وصله ابن عبد البر من حديث كثير بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن عوف، عن أبيه ، عن جده » (تنوير الحوالك في شرح موطأ مالك 3: 93)
وقال الحاكم: حدث عن أبيه عن جده نسخة فيها مناكير.
*وأما في المستدرك فقد أخرجه من طريق ابن أبي أويس عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس –رضي الله عنهما-، ثم قال : "وقد وجدت له شاهداً من حديث أبي هريرة" فأخرجه عنه من طريق صالح بن موسى الطلحي (المستدرك على الصحيحين 1: 93).
هكذا رأيتم أيها الإخوة حال هذا الحديث الموضوع، والذي وضع قبالة الحديث الصحيح الوارد عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله-، وهو:"ألا أيها الناس إنَّما أنا بشر يوشك أنْ يأتي رسول ربي فأُجيب، وأنا تارك فيكم الثقلين: أوَّلهما كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور، وأهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي".
وفي لفظ آخر: إنِّي تارك فيكم ما إنْ تمسكتم به لن تضلوا بعدي : كتاب الله عزَّ وجلَّ حبل ممدود من السماء إلى الأرض، وعترتي أهل بيتي، ولن يفترقا حتى يردا عليَّ الحوض، فانظروا كيف تخلفوني فيهما.
(انظر: سنن الترمذي 5: 662 و 663 صحيح مسلم 4 : 1873, 2408 مسند أحمد 3: 17 و5: 181 ، مستدرك الحاكم 3: 109، أُسد الغابة 2: 12 ، السيرة الحلبية 3: 336، مجمع الزوائد 9: 163 الصواعق المحرقة : 230)
وهو حديث تواتر نقله عن الصحابة والتابعين، حتى إن ابن حجر المكي مثلاً قال: «إنّ لحديث التمسّك بذلك طرقاً كثيرةً وردت عن نيف وعشرين صحابّياً".
رغم أن التتبع يظهر بأنها بلغت نيفاً وثلاثين صحابيًّا، ولكن لا يهم. 
انتهى كلام الرافضي. 


الجواب 
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اقتفى أثره واتقى حدّه. أما بعد:
فجواباً على السؤال أقول وبالله التوفيق:
إن الحديث المذكور أورده الإمام مالك في الموطأ بلاغاً (معلقاً) غير متصل، رقم (2618)، ووصله بعض أهل العلم من طرق لا تصح، وليس في طرقه ما يُقوي بعضها، هذا ما يترجح لديّ وإن كان من أهل العلم من صحح أو قبل بعضها، بل منهم من اعتبره مستغنياً بشهرته عن الإسناد، كابن عبد البر في التمهيد (24/331).
لكن لي مع كلام ذلك الرافضي وقفات، لن أستوعب فيها إلا أهم ضلالاته وتلبيساته:
الأولى: اعتباره الحديث موضوعاً، هذا لا يُقبل منه ولا من غيره، بل الحديث ضعيف فقط، فبلاغات الإمام مالك، وإن كانت ضعيفة حتى نقف على إسنادها، فهي من أقوى المنقطعات.
ومع ذلك: فمعنى الحديث ثابت بالكتاب وصحيح السنة، فالآيات الآمرة بطاعة النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- والمحذرة من معصيته والحاثة على الاقتداء به والرجوع إلى سنته أكثر من أن تحصى، وكذلك أحاديث النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- الثابتة عنه.
الثانية: أن هذا الرافضي لبِس لباس المكتشف لأمر خفي على أهل السنة، وكأنه قد عرف ما لم يعرفوه!
ألم يكفِه أن الحديث لم يخرجه أحد من أصحاب أمهات كتب السنة عند أهل السنة كما ذكر هو، ليعلم أن أهل السنة كانوا أدرى بضعفه منه؟!
ولئن صحح الحاكم (وكان فيه تشيع) بعض طرقه (1/93)، فإن الحاكم عند أهل السنة لا يُقلد في أحكامه ما دام قد بان لنا ما يدل على خلاف حكمه، مع إمامته، هذا ما نص عليه أهل السنة في كتب علوم الحديث.
على أن ابن عدي، وهو من أئمة السنة، وقد توفي قبل هذا الرافضي بألف سنة (حيث توفي سنة 365هـ)، قد أورد إحدى طريقي الحديث عند الحاكم في كتابه (الكامل في معرفة ضعفاء المحدثين وعلل الحديث 4/69)، مبيناً ضعف روايته ونكارة إسناده.
ولئن خالف بعض أهل السنة في تضعيف هذا الحديث، فصححه، أو احتج به، فلم يكن ذلك منهم لأنهم يريدون رد حديث الوصية بالعترة!! بل هذه الدعوى هي الكذبة المفضوحة!!! فهذا الحاكم الذي صحح الحديث المسؤول عنه، قد صحح أيضاً حديث العترة (3/109-110)، وهذا الإمام مسلم يخرج حديث العترة في صحيحه (رقم 2408)، دون الحديث المسؤول عنه، وأخرج حديث العترة جماعة من أهل السنة وصححوه.
فلماذا يدعي هذا الرافضي ما ليس له، ويتشبع بما لم يُعطَ؟!
بل هذه بضاعتنا ردت إلينا، وهو دخيل فيها دعي عليها!
وهذا يبين أن تصحيح من صحح الحديث المسؤول عنه أو احتجاجه به من أهل السنة لم يكن بقصد تضعيف ورد حديث الوصية بالعترة، كما ادعاه ذلك الرافضي، بل هو راجع إلى أحد سببين: الأول: اختلاف الاجتهاد، حيث إن في الحديث خلافاً –كما تقدم-، وهذا أمر غير مستنكر. الثاني: أنه ناشئ عن عدم اطلاع على علم الحديث عند بعض المحتجين به، ممن ليس تخصصه الحديث ولا علم له به من أتباع السنة، ومثل هذا يوجد في كل الملل والفرق.
وإن كان الواجب –حينها- على هذا الذي لا علم عنده بالسنة من أهل السنة أن يسأل أهل العلم بها، كما فعل هذا السائل الذي طلب الإجابة لهذا الرافضي –وفقه الله تعالى-.
الثالثة: أن هذا الرافضي قد اعتاد أن يلبس ثوبي زور!! فكما حاول أن يوهم أنه عرف ما لم يعرفه أهل السنة بالنسبة للحديث المسؤول عنه، فإنه أخذ يوهم نحو ذلك في حديث الوصية بالعترة، وكأنه هو وأمثاله من الرافضة أول من عرف صحته!!!
فحديث العترة صححه وحسنه من أئمة السنة –كما سبق- عدد منهم، ومنهم الإمام مسلم (رقم 2408)، والترمذي (رقم 3786-3788)، وابن خزيمة (رقم 2357)، والحاكم (3/109-110-148) وغيرهم.
لكن الفرق بين أهل السنة والرافضة في حديث العترة، أن الرافضة يعتبرونه دليلاً على عصمة أهل بيت النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- (وهو معتقد باطل يصادم الكتاب والسنة والإجماع)، وأما أهل السنة فيعتبرونه دليلاً على حق آل بيت النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بالإكرام والمحبة والتقدير واحتمال الخطأ منهم والعفو عن إساءتهم وعلى عدم إهانتهم أو إيذائهم أو إنكار حقوقهم، حيث إن أصح ألفاظ حديث العترة، وهو لفظ صحيح مسلم (8408)، ليس فيه أكثر من هذه المعاني الصحيحة، فلفظه:"وأنا تارك فيكم ثقلين: أولهما: كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور، فخذوا بكتاب الله، واستمسكوا به" فحث على كتاب الله ورغب فيه. ثم قال:"وأهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي" ثم بيّن زيد بن أرقم –رضي الله عنه- وهو راوي الحديث- أن أهل بيته هم: أزواجه أمهات المؤمنين، وآل علي وآل عقيل وآل جعفر أبناء أبي طالب، وآل العباس بن عبد المطلب، -رضي الله عنهم أجمعين-.
وأهل السنة هم أعرف الناس بحق آل البيت، وأن تحقيق هذا الحق من جليل شعب الإيمان، وهذا إمام أهل السنة قاطبة، خليفة رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أبو بكر الصديق –رضي الله عنه- يقول –كما في صحيح البخاري رقم (3712-4036-4241)-:"والذي نفسي بيده لقرابة رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أحب إلي أن أصل من قرابتي"، ويقول –رضي الله عنه- كما في صحيح البخاري رقم (3713):"ارقبوا محمداً –صلى الله عليه وسلم- في أهل بيته" ويُفدي الحسن بن علي –رضي الله عنهما- بأبيه، فيقول –رضي الله عنه- كما في صحيح البخاري رقم (3542-3750) وهو حامل للحسن على عاتقه:"بأبي شبيه بالنبي، لا شبيه بعلي" وعلي –رضي الله عنه- يضحك.
ولا ينكر أهل السنة أن آل بيت النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد بُغي عليهم وظلموا، كما لا يجهلون أنه قد أُفرط في محبتهم، وغُلي في شأنهم، وأن الناس فيهم بين إفراط وتفريط، إلا ما كان من أهل السنة، الذين عرفوا لهم حقهم، وحققوه قولاً وعملاً –لا قولاً بغير عمل- بغير غلو ولا جفاء.
فما لهذا الرافضي أن يدخل بين آل البيت وأنصارهم حقاً من أهل السنة؟!!
فما خان آل البيت إلا أنتم!! وكما رفضكم أَوَّلوُنا يرفضكم آخِرونا!!!
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل. والله أعلم، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن ولاه.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

من الشيخ دمشقية 


حديث " تركت فيكم ما إن تمسكتم بهما لن تضلوا بعدي: كتاب الله وسنتي.
لا يضر أن لا يوجد الحديث بنفس اللفظ في الصحيحين. المهم أن رواية وسنتي صحيحة السند. بل ويوجد الحث على اتباع السنة في الصحيحن بألفاظ عديدة من غير هذا اللفظ.

قد قال الرافضة: هذا حديث مرسل رواه مالك في الموطأ ويعبر عنه بالمعضل لأنه من بلاغات مالك (الموطأ رقم3). 
وتمسكوا بهذه العلة وضربوه بحديث (كتاب الله وعترتي أهل بيتي).
•	والحديث صححه السيوطي قبل الألباني في مفتاح الجنة (1/12) وأتبع به حديث ابن عباس الذي هو شاهد لتحسينه.
•	وقد حسن الألباني الحديث بالشواهد (هداية الرواة الى تخريج أحاديث المصابيح والمشكاة1/140).
•	كذلك حسنه الشيخ الأرناؤوط محقق جامع الأصول لابن الأثير بالشواهد وهو رواية ابن عباس 
•	ليس كل ما لم يرو في الصحاح ضعيف, فهنالك أحاديث كثيرة لم ترو في الصحاح وهي صحيحة, وحديث كتاب الله وسنتي صحيح وثابت, أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك1/93 وصحح إسناده الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم (3232 ) وكذلك (2937) عن أبي هريرة وصححه ابن حزم في (الأحكـام6/810) وصححه السيوطي في الجامع برقم ( 3932 ) .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل يصح هذا الحديث؟

----------

